# Therapeutic Endless Pools



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So the wife been doing the endless pool thing at physical therapy for awhile now and it helps tremendously.

Her PT keeps suggesting we should get one at home for her to use every day as arthritis tends to hit her side of the family pretty early. Well in their 60's which compared to my side is early.

If we were to get one preferably it would be a salt water pool as we both hate chlorine. Would be a freestanding one we'd place outside, build a enclosed gazebo around it with lots of windows for solar gain then heat the floor and pool with G400 outdoor boiler. Might even add a vacuum tube solar collector or two to heat it in the shoulder seasons when it ain't worth firing up the OWB yet.

Would keep it fairly close to the house then add a heated walk between the house and gazebo.

Anybody have any experience with these or particular brands?

The one she uses at PT even has a treadmill built into the bottom of it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you don't like chlorine there's always baquacil. Not that that's any help to what pool you get.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> If you don't like chlorine there's always baquacil. Not that that's any help to what pool you get.


Actually did some more research, endless pools use a ultraviolet light filter to kill algae, no need of chlorine mentioned yet.

Not gonna happen anyways, looking at close to 35K for what she's using at physical therapy.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy crap. 35k!! Do they make poor man hay editions?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

sethd11 said:


> Holy crap. 35k!! Do they make poor man hay editions?


Yep.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

What about just a jacuzzi


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm tearing a jaccuzzi out of my master bathroom right now. Never used the stupid thing. I figured I'd leave it there as a conversation piece, but it was a failure at that, too.

Installing an old victorian clawfoot tub with English style telephone faucet for my bride.

Hope it gets me on her good side. :wub:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually I'm seriously considering a whirlpool tub regardless. A little rearranging of the bathroom and I can fit a 5x5 corner tub in. Figure that would have to feel good on the back after 14 hours of seat time come planting or hay making time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Swv.farmer said:


> What about just a jacuzzi


The one she uses at PT actually has a tread mill built into it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had an Intex Inflatable Bubble Spa for a year and a half, not exactly the most durable thing around but cheap and you can actually find out if a person is going use one without spending a ton of money.

If I get another one it'll be a Nordic, made in Michigan with one of the best warranties in the business. What I like about the Nordic is it has regular jets but also has the one giant jet to turn the whole thing into a Whirlpool, not many out there that does that. Also from my research they're very trouble free, not a lot of bells a whistles to break, just simple design. Personally I would go for a round one for better Whirlpool action. Have 110 and 220V models. Some hold up to 425 gallons of water. Most of their round ones range from about $3500 to $5500.

http://www.nordichottubs.com/

You can see the Whirlpool action about 2 minutes into this Nordic made video.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got a Hot Springs tub and have never had a minutes problem, owned it about 15 yrs......the endless pools look cool, just not sure it's 35k worth of cool ....


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

sethd11 said:


> Holy crap. 35k!! Do they make poor man hay editions?


https://www.google.com/search?q=hay+bale+swimming+pool&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&prmd=isvn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=oyDt7eZNJuuPaM%253A%252CsPoHPKRaweXTeM%252C_%253BTkL0kbL_F3oeVM%253A%252CT62-6xqXMk_YnM%252C_%253BRT6B9XyX54xe0M%253A%252Ctxj7ePadUGLrnM%252C_%253BSbORQm6RM5mE-M%253A%252CTHfwg23E_CksGM%252C_%253BVkRFyOyqb1CRdM%253A%252CmqGxXwiDtSiXVM%252C_%253BnYzC6zP_lU741M%253A%252C-VaV70GPiTilDM%252C_&usg=__NzLBiufIkRFx-_iplqUe6Tkk7i8%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiG0bnv76nLAhVC-2MKHdouDqoQ7AkILA&biw=640&bih=335&dpr=2#imgrc=E1UHNyI6iqO9-M%3A


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I've got a Hot Springs tub and have never had a minutes problem, owned it about 15 yrs......the endless pools look cool, just not sure it's 35k worth of cool ....


Hot Springs make a very nice tub. I've looked at them but man have they gotten pricey.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> Holy crap. 35k!! Do they make poor man hay editions?


You can get one like Luke Strawwalker. Double duty as a sun shade for your tractor.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> You can get one like Luke Strawwalker. Double duty as a sun shade for your tractor.


Hey I got the little bears and ducks to keep me company while I'm workin'... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------

